# Amazon channels issues



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

There have been a number of instances recently where new episodes of shows haven't been available through Amazon Channels subscriptions when they are are available on the underlying streaming services. Most of the issues have been with Paramount+. I tuned in this morning to watch "Inside the NFL", which is available after 9:30 p.m. on Tuesdays, but the episode isn't there on the Prime Video app. I'm considering going back to subscribing directly, but the Paramount+ app had issues when I tried it a year or so ago and there are lots of reports online of problems with it. Has anyone here tried it recently? It seems like someone is sleeping on the job at Amazon.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

I use the Parmount+ app on the Apple TV a lot. No issues for me.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks, if it's stable on Apple TV, it's probably OK on Roku and Android devices as well. The CBS All Access app worked reliably on my Roku, but it had some annoying "features" like an Autoplay that couldn't be disabled and shrinking the screen to a tiny window during the credits, similar to the way older versions of Netflix worked. It's unfortunate that other streaming services have copied some of Netflix's most annoying features but have been slow to provide workarounds in newer versions of their apps as Netflix has done. The main reason I switched to Amazon Channels for Paramount+ is that everything runs in the Prime Video app, with none of those annoying features. I hope Amazon will fix these problems with their app not updating at times for new episodes, but if they don't I may go back to subscribing directly to Paramount+.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Well the Paramount+ app still does the shrinking the screen to a small window during the credits as it *shows you what it wants you to watch next*. You can use the remote to take it back to full screen though but it will start playing that next show when the credits are done unless you exit out of it. It isn't a problem for me though. Sometimes I do want it to continue with the next show. Sometimes not.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

If you have a pre-2020 streaming device, you'll get that obnoxious feature with Netflix as well, even if you have the latest version of the app for that particular model. Netflix has changed the app for newer streaming devices so that the screen doesn't shrink when the credits roll. You get a small overlay at the bottom of the screen with suggestions for other movies or an icon in the lower corner that lets you proceed to the next episode of a show if you so choose. Or you can choose to "Watch Credits" and the graphics disappear. But the credits run full-screen while you choose and you can even skip back a few seconds without the graphics reappearing as they do in the older apps.You can also disable the autoplay.

I get that there are people who aren't bothered by these intrusive features, but there are also lots of people like me who hate them. Do a search online and you will find a ton of posts on this issue. Fortunately Netflix has listened to user complaints and addressed many of these issues. Amazon has done the same, which is the main reason I switched my Paramount+ subscription to Amazon Channels. Now if they will just fix these issues with their app not updating consistently when new episodes are available...


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

the2130 said:


> There have been a number of instances recently where new episodes of shows haven't been available through Amazon Channels subscriptions when they are are available on the underlying streaming services. Most of the issues have been with Paramount+. I tuned in this morning to watch "Inside the NFL", which is available after 9:30 p.m. on Tuesdays, but the episode isn't there on the Prime Video app.


A few years ago when I subscribed to Showtime via Amazon Channels, I remember seeing the same thing with "The Circus" and "Inside the NFL" (which at that time was on Showtime). Those were shows that became ready to air only hours, or even minutes, before broadcast on the Showtime linear channel. There would be a bit of delay before they showed up in the Showtime app but often times a longer delay before showing up in Amazon Channels. Looks like it's the same situation with Paramount+.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

NashGuy said:


> A few years ago when I subscribed to Showtime via Amazon Channels, I remember seeing the same thing with "The Circus" and "Inside the NFL" (which at that time was on Showtime). Those were shows that became ready to air only hours, or even minutes, before broadcast on the Showtime linear channel. There would be a bit of delay before they showed up in the Showtime app but often times a longer delay before showing up in Amazon Channels. Looks like it's the same situation with Paramount+.


Shows that are available for next-day streaming are are usually available the next day, but not always. A few weeks ago I had to call about CSI: Vegas when it was late showing up on the Amazon app. And the season finale of Condor on Epix showed up two or three days late, again after I called in about it. Inside the NFL is supposed to be available at 9:30pm on Tuesday night, but whenever I've checked on Tuesday night it hasn't been there. This week is the first time it hasn't been available on Wednesday morning. It finally showed up around 3:00pm that day. And the premiere episode of Good Sam didn't show up on Amazon for an entire week, even though it was available the next day on both the Paramount+ and CBS apps. It seems to be hit-or-miss.


----------

